# Tom Ka Gai



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2005)

I want to make this soup and am having recipe issues.  

Below is a list of ingredients for tom ka gai from a cookbook I have by Joyce Jue.

8 Kaffir Lime Leaves
2 cans coconut milk
2 cups chicken stock
6 slices fresh galalgal
4 stalks lemon grass
4 small green chiles
1 tablespoon thai roasted chili paste (nam prik pao)
1 whole chicken breast
1/2 cup straw mushrooms
1/2 cup bamboo shoots
1/4 cup fish sauce
6 tablespoons lime juice
cilantro for garnish

This list of ingredients is the longest of all I have seen.  It's also the only one which contains the chili paste.

Most recipes call for lime zest rather than lime leaves.  I suspect that's a convenience/availability issue.  Some call for ginger while others call for ginger as a sub for the galalgal.

This listing of ingredients also has the largest quantity of lemon grass.

Are there any Thai food experts out there who can set me straight on an authentic recipe for this soup?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 17, 2005)

Andy

That looks like a very good recipe. I usually don't put roasted chile paste in my Tom Ka Gai (as opposed to Tom Yum) but I suppose you could. Otherwise, it looks just like my recipe, with the exception that I use garlic also.

Regarding the lime leaves. That's what you should use if you have them. You can get them fresh at the 88 in South Bay, Dorchester right on the xpressway. Lime zest isn't really the same, but lime leaves can be hard to find.

Lemongrass. I suspect your recipe may be a quick one, and thus the more lemongrass the more flavor in a quick amount of time. And also, you probably are asked to trim them down. I use 4 (or more since I grow my own). 

Ginger/galangal. You are right. Galangal if you can get it (that's a tough one) but fresh ginger otherwise.

Edited to add that I submitted my recipe for this to a national recipe contest recently!


----------



## amber (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm not a thai expert Andy, but this recipe does not call for chili paste, and calls for 5- 2" pieces of lemon grass.  It also mentions the kaffir lime leaves, bruised to release flavor, but I suppose if you used lime zest you may have to use more since it's fresh.

http://importfood.com/recipes/tcsoupwithcomilk.html


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2005)

Jenny:

Thanks for the info.  I guess it is a quick soup.  Cooking time all told is only 24 minutes.  20 to extract flavors from the lemongrass etc. then 4 more to cook the chicken.

There are any number of Asian markets around here.  I'm going to have to locate some Thai markets and stock up to make the soup.  If I can't find what I need, I'll have to make a field trip to the 88.


amber:

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...Edited to add that I submitted my recipe for this to a national recipe contest recently!


 
 Perhaps you would be willing to share the recipe...

If you win the contest, of course!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2005)

Kaffir lime leaves are used a lot in Thai cooking and are readily available on the spice shelves of most of the UK supermarkets. I should think that any Asian food shop would stock them, dried and fresh.


----------



## htc (Nov 17, 2005)

Andy, I'm definitely not a Thai food expert, but the recipe looks pretty good to me. It's one that I would actually try. I would always go with a recipe that has the leaves, as I think these are more authentic than recipes w/ lime zest.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 17, 2005)

> 6 slices fresh galalgal


  What is the $*$% is that stuff?


----------



## htc (Nov 17, 2005)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, Times New Roman, sans-serif]*Galangal*[/FONT] 
A close relative of ginger, galangal is an important and popular ingredient in the foods of Indonesia and Southeast Asia, especially in Thailand. Ground Galangal (formerly called Laos powder) is easier to work with than whole Galangal and is commonly called for in recipes. The flavor is similar to ginger, but more flowery and intense. Use small amounts when starting out. Its flavor combines with ginger and lemon grass in Thai cooking, and with white pepper and/or cayenne for seasoning fish, meat or poultry. From Thailand.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2005)

*The Tom Ka Gai Soup Adventure*

Thursday night after reading the helpful posts here, I saw part of a segment on a local TV station about the store Jennyema mentioned (Super 88)!  They mentioned the store in Malden (closer to home) and we made a field trip Saturday. 

WOW what a place! Live fish being pulled out of a tank for customers - now that's fresh!  Selections of cauliflower in three or four different colors and a mind-boggling selection for stuff you've never seen before.  The prices are also amazing, much less than supermarkets.

Funny thing, the packaging leaves a lot to be desired. The galangal was labeled 'Assorted Vegetables'.  I had to rely on my memory of what it was to make the selection. Same for the lime leaves - labeled lemon leaves!

The staff wasn't much help, however, the store manager was great! She confirmed I had the right items. She couldn't find the roasted chile paste and promised to get it for me tomorrow. Based on jennyema's recommendation, I told her I didn't need it.

Sunday lunch was tom ka gai.  

It's a soup I've never tasted before so I can only assume my version was reasonabley close to what it should be.  It's an interesting blend of the creaminess provided by the coconut milk and the tartness provided by the lemongrass and lime juice.  The key to the recipe seems to be getting those two flavors to balance in the soup so neither is overpowering.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2005)

I was going to ask you how the soup turned out!  

I had forgotten about the 88 in Malden.  I found it while wandering my way over to Penzey's.  It's an amazing place, but 'tis true that most of the staff doesn't speak English.

And the labeling ....  I once picked up a package of peppers labeled "hohopenos"


----------



## htc (Nov 21, 2005)

Is Super 88 an Asian store? They have a Ranch 99 in California that I LOVE. Funny you mention labels. I am the same way and buy by memory since I usually don't know what it's called in English OR Vietnamese. Makes for a difficult time sending hubby to the store w/o me!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Is Super 88 an Asian store? They have a Ranch 99 in California that I LOVE. Funny you mention labels. I am the same way and buy by memory since I usually don't know what it's called in English OR Vietnamese. Makes for a difficult time sending hubby to the store w/o me!


 
Yes, it is an Asian market.  The have departments like a regular supermarket.  I saw products I didn't know existed.  I don't know how widespread they are.  I couldn't find a website.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Andy,

The authentic Tom Ka Gai I get in the great local restaurants here don't have chili paste in them.  The appearance of the soup liquid is creamy milky white.  May I suggest you use Kaffir lime leaves when you can.  Lime juice is the acid used in this soup.  Lime zest is not used at all in this dish.  I think the strong fruity flavor of the zest will be distracting.  Also, I suggest generously adding sliced shallots to your Tom Ka Gai along with the cilantro. Good luck!


----------



## hsnow73 (Jan 14, 2006)

​​This is the recipe I use, which is easy.  I usually just wrap up the lemongrass in cheesecloth and dump it out instead of straining.
 
*Chicken and Coconut Soup* (from Epicurious, I think)
2 cups canned low-salt chicken broth
1 14-ounce can unsweetened coconut milk (lowfat from Trader Joe's is good)
1/2 cup 1/4-inch-thick slices fresh lemongrass
1 clove garlic, minced
1 chicken breast half 
 
2 tablespoon lime juice
1 1/2 teaspoon green curry paste
1 tablespoon fish sauce
1 can straw mushrooms
1 tomato, diced
Finely chopped fresh cilantro
 
 
Bring first 4 ingredients to boil in heavy medium saucepan. Reduce heat, add chicken and simmer until almost cooked through, turning occasionally, about 12 minutes. Transfer chicken to plate; cool. Remove chicken skin and bones. Cut meat into 1/2-inch pieces.
 
Strain soup through sieve into small saucepan. Add 2 tablespoon lime juice and curry paste to soup and simmer until reduced to 2 cups, about 20 minutes. Add chicken and simmer just to heat through. Taste, adding more lime juice if desired. Ladle soup into bowls. Sprinkle with fresh cilantro.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2006)

hsnow73:

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Claire (Feb 6, 2006)

I can't resist putting in a word here.  I always order more Hot Wings than I'll possibly eat when I order them in restaurants.  Then I make a soup with them.  The hot/sweet thing, when a can of coconut milk is added, makes for a great soup reminiscent of this dish.  You get that hot/sweet/sour effect.  I can't get kaffir lime leaves here, so have to settle for the zest.  No, it isn't "authentic", but then, authentic isn't available here either (no Thai restaurant, although a Dubuque Vietnamese woman does her best, and a decent job of it).  Order extra hot wings (less sweet is better), then boil them with lots of garlic, onion, etc.  Add the lime peel (if you aren't lucky enough to get kaffir leaves) rather late in the dish (it can get bitter).  Strain, then add the can of coconut, a few shrimp, whatever ingredients menioned above are, and just heat  and enjoy.


----------

